# Schoolteachers get comuppance from Parent



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems that we need some Teachers and Headmasters/mistresses with a bit of knowledge of the real world. At least a couple of them have been taught a lesson.

http://www.sun-gazing.com/girl-boy-snapped-bra-school/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting how the perspectives differ and how the boy with the visible injury began as the perceived victim. The thinking must have a bit clouded for that conclusion to have been reached.

Good job that the girls' Mum was able to see it clearly otherwise it might have become a bit daft. Can't help wondering whether it's true though. It's hard to believe that any group of adults could have concluded that all the fault rested with the girl.

I wasn't aware that parents could be summoned at a moment's notice, is that really the case? Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet he got some major stick for that in school. Not only did only did he do an epic fail by clearly picking on the wrong girl, she gave him a good hiding to boot!  Dont think I would have gone back.  Shamer! (as they would have said at my school).


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/education/snapbra.asp


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Snopes allow a reasonable probability that it may, or even probably does, have some basis in fact. Snopes last paragraph:

Since this story does not contain any specific details about where or when it happened or who was involved, it is impossible to verify. But since the editors at Not Always Learning strive to only publish stories based on factual events, we'll concede that somewhere at some school at some time some girl hit some boy after some boy snapped some girl's bra. Probably. 
Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/education/snapbra.asp#ae5MuS55ffvKm6hr.99


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

PeteFarnell said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/education/snapbra.asp


Good link as it cannot prove or disprove the matter.

What I DO know is true is that 2 Free Schools in County Durham are being closed down by Officials who seem to live in a parallel Universe. They seem to see things that nobody else can see (including Teachers, Parents and Pupils).

Notice in the linked report how Politicians have got involved with polarised opposite views. The plot thickens.

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...dreds-defend-sunderland-free-school-1-7076781


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Complete work of fiction for me.


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Chrisv said:


> Complete work of fiction for me.
> 
> Chris


Please Sir, don't blame me. The dog ate my homework. :crying:

Do I detect a vested interest?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

747 said:


> Please Sir, don't blame me. The dog ate my homework. :crying:
> 
> Do I detect a vested interest?


Unlikely I think Jim. A teacher would consider the evidence and base any conclusion on that. They wouldn't simply dismiss it, Alan.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd never call a parent in over something like that. Ludicrous. Highly unlikely to be true imo.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think schools are duty bound to contact/call in parents over cases of violence. They have a duty of care plus we live in a blame culture these days as well which could result in suing etc.


If the story is true, then both kids are in the wrong.


If I (as a teacher myself) witnessed the lad doing this I would call him out on it and I would write him up on it (notes); if I witnessed the attack I would be duty bound to stop that and then report it. 


I suspect that the physical attack would result in a suspension whilst the original 'crime' would result in a sanction. I guess each school is different though so this is AIMHO!


Graham


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

747 said:


> Please Sir, don't blame me. The dog ate my homework. :crying:
> 
> Do I detect a vested interest?


Yes I suppose so. I was a teacher for twenty years and my wife for over thirty years. Neither of us can imagine this situation being dealt with in the manner shown. 
It is the style of presentation that arouses suspicion. It looks like one of those 'practical no nonsense individual v's people in authority' stories that are constantly circulating the internet. I'm surprised they didn't manage to squeeze in a member of the armed forces somewhere along the line. It's nicely presented in play format with stage direction and just a hint of American writing adapted for UK audience.
Unfortunately I have had quite a few of this type of story 'shared' with me on Facebook by some family and friends, usually with a bit of indignation thrown in. 
For me, this one is designed for people who don't like teachers.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You may well be correct and it is not true but all Teachers are not blameless, they are a large group of people and there will be the odd bad egg (just like motorhomers).


I do not dislike Teachers personally, the ones I had were excellent on the whole. Of course their careers were interrupted by a certain Mr. Hitler and I am sure it altered their perspective on life.


I was not pleased with the attitude of my Sons Teachers when he started at a new School and was bullied (as new boys sometimes are). They did nothing about it and pushed us to take it up with the local Council. It seemed that they would have preferred my Son to change School (this is because we lived right on a boundary of Education districts). I did not like the idea of bullies winning and a well behaved pupil losing out, so I sorted it out myself by 'discussing' it with the Father of the ringleader. About 3 months later this same ringleader bullied the son of a local Parish Councillor and we were asked if we would also make a formal complaint about the bully to strengthen the case for his exclusion from the School. Naturally we declined.


I have kept the best bit until last. A few years after leaving School my Son met two of these bullies in a local Pub. They seemed to think that they could carry on with the abuse but unfortunately it did not work out well for them. In the intervening years my Son had progressed to being a fairly good amateur Boxer and also joined the Royal Marines TA. The outcome was a formality.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi 747
I take your point about all teachers not being blameless. I know quite a few and there are some I don't like. 
It is a shame that your son had to go through that experience. Even though there was a satisfactory outcome I'm sure he would have preferred not to have been at the receiving end all those years ago.
At my school we had a very successful 'Bully Box'. The children could jot things down and remain anonymous if they wanted too. I was (and I'm reluctant to say this) in charge of bullying. It was a primary school and I like to think that I prevented a few bullying careers developing, but you can't be sure.

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chrisv said:


> Hi 747.........I was (and I'm reluctant to say this) in charge of bullying. .......
> Chris


Unfortunate choice of words there I think, Alan.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Unfortunate choice of words there I think, Alan.


Did I need to put a smiley in there? Would have thought my brackets declared that I was writing something that could be taken the wrong way. Like you just have it seems.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the bracketed bit meant that you were reluctant to say that you had been in charge of bullying. That's what it says.

I have an unfortunate propensity for reading things as they are written. Must curb it.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I know what was meant, but I was still amused by the phrasing.

Ian


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

GMJ said:


> I suspect that the physical attack would result in a suspension whilst the original 'crime' would result in a sanction. I guess each school is different though so this is AIMHO!
> 
> Graham


So let me get this right, the girl has complained to a teacher as to what the boy was doing. The teacher does nothing and the boy continues to keep pestering the girl until she defends herself and she would get suspended, I think that is a disgraceful punishment to give someone who should have been treated correctly when she made a complaint to the teached, he/she is the one that needs ro be suspended, glad I never went to your school.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had some great teachers at my school. I loved my Art teacher. Lots! >


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Chrisv said:


> Complete work of fiction for me.
> 
> Chris


Totally agree Chris. Completely contrived, the whole thing.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

hondaboy said:


> So let me get this right, the girl has complained to a teacher as to what the boy was doing. The teacher does nothing and the boy continues to keep pestering the girl until she defends herself and she would get suspended, I think that is a disgraceful punishment to give someone who should have been treated correctly when she made a complaint to the teached, he/she is the one that needs ro be suspended, glad I never went to your school.


Yes, indeed, so am I...as you didn't read what I said correctly.

I used the phrase "I suspect..." and also "IMHO" which means in my humble opinion. It was mere speculation on my part however all children (and indeed sportsmen) are told not to retaliate...and this 'crime' carries a stiff sanction.

As we all suspect that the original story is a hoax, lets leave it there shall we?

Graham


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not all Teachers have common sense.


With acknowledgement to Erneboy.


----------

